# I love his tail!



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to say, one of my favorite parts of Bear's coat is his tail. From behind, he looks a little like a skunk...too cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute little butt!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I like it too.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol, so cute, he can pretend he's a skunk from the back and scare any bad guys away!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I love when their little tails wag with excitement!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy's whole butt wags with excitement LOL. Especially when daddy comes home from work! He has that little skunk look going too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the "behind" pic!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks! I love the behind pics too! I think I take just as many from the side and back!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I also have a little "skunk". More than a few times I've put the dogs out in the backyard before bed and looked out to see the white striped tail and freaked out thinking there was a skunk in the yard (we do have a lot of real skunks in our neighbourhood).


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

He is adorable!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Bear is darling! My favorite part of the Havs is their fannies!! Nothing cuter! When DH takes them down the hall on the way out to go potty, I love watching the little bouncy walk from the rear. Never get tired of watching that walk!


----------

